# Why does eating seafood make you thirsty?



## AlexGT (Oct 10, 2006)

We were at a seafood restaurant and during the conversation this came up, Why does eating seafood make you thirsty? Is it because of the salt? Or does seafood change the chemical composition of the saliva making you feel thirsty? Any home remedy besides drinking lots of water and later having to go pee endless times?

I know...   :duh2:

AlexGT


----------



## Illum (Oct 10, 2006)

the body has a balance between salt and water quantity that serves as the electrolyte for normal bodily functions, seafood is naturally salty and to balance the equation the body...makes you drink more water...then once the equation balances out the excessive quantity of both is filtered out through urine allowing the body to return to equilibrium...

biology was many years ago...i still remember some of it..


----------



## Dr Jekell (Oct 11, 2006)

As Illum_the_nation said (but in a shorter form) Salt makes you thirsty

It is also a notion that differnent eating establishments have cottoned on to ages ago (like having salty snack foods @ a bar)

Also as a side note you can use salty water as an antiseptic as the excess salt destroys the cell walls of bacteria through osmosis.

Sometimes if you have a infected wound in your mouth your doctor/dentist may tell you to rinse your mouth with salt water.

It tastes really horible but it works.

Just my 0.2 Lumens


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 11, 2006)

fire bad


----------



## luigi (Oct 11, 2006)

Eating makes you thirsty because digestion consumes a great amount of water.
You are thirsty when you are dehydrated, actually you are almost always slightly dehydrated. 
If eating a particular food makes you more thirsty then you might probably have a very mild allergic reaction to the food, making it harder to digest by your body. 
Salty food makes you thirsty just because salt makes your mouth dry which is one of the symptoms of dehydration however seafood is not necesarily salty.

Luigi


----------



## Danbo (Oct 11, 2006)

My guess would be the salt.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 11, 2006)

Many (but not all) seafood companies add salt or sodium compounds to retain water. You end up paying for the water and getting thirsty. Always read the label when you buy meat and seafood. Shop at the places that do not do this and complain to the ones that do.


----------



## will (Oct 11, 2006)

Most salt contains sodium, the body has a balance of sodium and potassium, when you have too much sodium - the body tells you it needs potassium, which makes you thirsty. drink some orange juice, you will need less of that than water. ( or - eat a bananna - really )

pizza does the same thing as seafood.


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 11, 2006)

Because beer goes with crabs, the way God intended it to be...


----------



## Illum (Oct 11, 2006)

Will said:


> Most salt contains sodium, the body has a balance of sodium and potassium, when you have too much sodium - the body tells you it needs potassium, which makes you thirsty. drink some orange juice, you will need less of that than water. ( or - eat a bananna - really )
> 
> pizza does the same thing as seafood.



forgot that part, thanks Will...and yes, especially if you order anchovies

on the side note.. if you for some reason need to induce vomiting....drink some heavy salt water...ooooh :green:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 12, 2006)

The Moo Shu Pork I loaded up on tonight must have been heavily salted cause I've been drinking like a dog.

Geoff


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> The Moo Shu Pork I loaded up on tonight must have been heavily salted cause I've been drinking like a dog.
> 
> Geoff



Well in your case, turtles doesnt need that much salt in their system anyway:laughing:

well...some of these chinese dishes made some high levels of MSG...and that makes you thirsty...which is more effective than salt compared under the same quantity


----------



## will (Oct 12, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Well in your case, turtles doesnt need that much salt in their system anyway:laughing:
> 
> well...some of these chinese dishes made some high levels of MSG...and that makes you thirsty...which is more effective than salt compared under the same quantity




Migraine Headaches also from MSG..


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!, I will try that next time I eat seafood.



will said:


> ...drink some orange juice, you will need less of that than water. ( or - eat a bananna - really )
> 
> pizza does the same thing as seafood.


----------

